# Got one of those FBB-type of dilemas . . . need advice.



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Apparently I've been out of the loop for way too long and today's happening just
confirmed it. Let me back up a bit and start at the beginning to let ya'll know where
I'm coming from and then give you the info that was just given to me an hour ago.

My folks have been confined to an assisted living retirement home for over the past
year and have been taken very good care of by the staff. One of these gals is in
a position of some authority there and is close to my age and we've talked a bit
a few times concerning my folks. On another occassion, while I was waiting for
them to finish their dinner, she happened to walk by my chair, then reached out 
and gave my arm a friendly squeeze and smiled. This greatly surprised me initially, 
as just like FBB, it immediately triggered a response in the back of my mind: "Ahhh.
Is she interested in me?" to the other extreme of "Did I send her a mixed message 
unintentionally without knowing it?!!!" She is an attractive woman, but at the time,
I had not even considered any romantic possibilties, so kind of blew it off and didn't 
visit the folks quite as often per week & also went there when she wasn't on duty. 
Several months passed and I forgot about it and happened to check by when a
number of the female staff members were on break in her office. There was some 
light-hearted 'semi-flirting' going on with her firing a bunch of questions at me that
bordered on the personal - including how long I'd been divorced, the reason why 
it happened (even I'm still puzzling over that one) and if the ex had ever been physically
violent towards me (which I thought was very bold and highly unusual in such mixed company). 
I did tell her, that a dinner plate with contents had been launched at my head one evening, 
but had missed its' intended target!
It wasn't until she asked me what I'd done before retiring however, that she turned incredulous. 
Some of you may already know that vocation from my having mentioned it in a couple of other posts
in the past; it really isn't relevant to mention it here, other than it seemed that for the next couple of weeks, whenever I came to visit my folks and we happened to pass in the hallways, she'd say: "You were a +++?!!!
REALLY?!!!"
Let me back up yet again . . . part of that 'semi-flirting' had started out with her doing ALL the inquisitive questioning - like playing one half of a "Truth or Dare" game -with me having to give all the answers. 
When I realised how one-sided this had become, I tried reversing the roles & began asking her a rather beneign & indirect.question regarding how long she'd been on the planet. Suddenly she clammed up,
but one of her co-workers came forth with enough info for me to figure she's about 5-6 yrs younger than me. She seemed to be a bit preturbed with this 'friend' for revealing this info, but when I teased that with a bit of candy, one could find out almost anything on her, game time was over and she had rounds to do! 
That was several months ago and while my interest was piqued (and I suspect that she's probably been married before based on her hard & bare knuckle questions) I really haven't pursued it - much less put the squeeze to the co-worker(s) or her boss to find out more about her 'personal' life.

Fast forward to this evening.

I'd stayed away for the last 2.5 weeks because my father recently lost his license & refuses to take the necessary steps to get it re-instated and instead tries to do it his way . . . and oh yes, he blames me 
for all of it. So for my own sanity, I decided to take a break from it all. Anyway, earlier in the day, 
I'd gone over to the other side of the county to meet another HT member (mygoat), who'd offered to disbud my (3), less than three week old goat doelings. By the time I got done with my other chores & shopping, 
it was early evening and I decided that enough time had passed, that perhaps.we should try to visit with 
the folks again. And I'll admit, I also wanted to see 'her' again as well. Besides, everyone knows that little goaties are chick magnets!!! Especially ones with fresh boo-boos to their heads. Anyway, I could see that 
she was in her office and BOTH doors leading into it were wide open (normally she keeps both shut & locked.) So as I came by the second door where she was sitting, leaned in and said "Hi!" She definitely looked thrilled to see me and began by bombarding me with: "Where have you been and have you been sick?" After explaining the reason(s) & exchanging pleasantries, I suddenly had an epiphany and
decided to employ the 'wonder if she likes goats' manuever. She said yes, but when I asked: 
"Would you like to see (3) of them now out in my truck?, she was already out the door leading the way!!! 
Got them out of their crate & before I knew it, she'd scarfed up one under each arm and was retreating back into the building with them. ibrought along the remaining doeling (Noel) and followed her to the employee break room. The kids were screaming bloody murder (either for their mommas or each other-who knows), but it was funny to behold. She set "B.G." down on the laminate flooring, where 5 long hours of 'holding it' didn't seem to bother her any longer and for the next 2.5 minutes (I 'kid' you not), Niagra Falls had nothing on that kid's bladder . . . followed by a half dozen or so, mini goat berries! My lady, meanwhile, had set herself down on the floor and was cradling Solstice, while I was having a mild conniption fit over the rushing water still exiting "B.G.". No one else seemed to be as upset as I was, but as someone finally mentioned, they'd seen FAR worse working there! Yeah . . right, but NOT goat pee. Then my lady set Solstice down to get some paper towels to stem the aforementioned flood which had issued from "B.G.", at which point, Solstice went under the table . . . meaning she WENT under the table. Not nearly as much as her half sister, but it was time to ask housekeeping (who were just going home for the night) if we could borrow a mop! I finally decided "the thrill was gone" and as I still hadn't seen the folks yet, figured it would be good idea to put the goatees back outside in my truck. My lady didn't want to reliquish Solstice - hinting that she could go home with her, but when I pointed out that someone would be needing to feed her shortly, and her momma was already missing her, she reluctantly handed her back over to me.

The lady seems to have a real heart for farm animals. 

But apparently, there was someone else in that room, 
who was interested in something other than the goats. 

I'd gone to see the folks in their apartment and a short time later,
some of the staff came by to get my mother ready & into bed.

While they were in the bedroom, a knock came on the apt. door & my lady stuck her head in and said that she'd like to see me before I left for the night. I was thrilled, but figured it had something to do with her wanting to come out and 'visit' "her goat," as she had earlier asked where I was located. That other co-worker who'd revealed her age, had helpfully mentioned, what part of the county I was in.

Anyway, as I was getting ready to leave (and this is where it definitely gets interesting) I caught her outside her office and she smiled at me and said: "Here's a phone number," and handed me a scrap piece of paper with a name & number. Unfortunately, it did NOT have the name of 'my girl' and apparently the perplexed look on my face as I tried to figure out who it was and what this meant, caused my girl, to reveal that 'this girl' was the one over in the corner of the break room sitting down. Again, I gave that look of utter despair, as I really hadn't a clue and this was definitely NOT the scenerio that I'd played out in my head. I certainly hadn't expected having my girl passing along another woman's phone number to me. It felt (and if I correctly measured what seemed to me her earlier interest in me) then she probably also felt terrible as well. She finally said: "She's the blonde!" At this point, I feigned a look of 'oh yeah', since EVERYONE is supposed to remember the "blonde" in the room. . right? But 'my gal' is a blonde as well and she was only one that I was seeing. She then added this little gem. Asked me: "Do you have a girl friend?" When I answered 'No', she said: "Well now you do!" Truefully, I hadn't a clue and there weren't that many people in the break room at the time. It wasn't until I was on my way home and a good mile or two from the place, that it suddenly dawned on me who she was. She's a newer girl, and has only been working there the past few months and is in all likelyhood, probably 20 yrs my junior.

I guess my question(s) are multi-faceted; what should I do about 'my girl' -
if I'm really more into her, then I would be a fool to give the sweet, young 
thing a call . . . I wouldn't even know what to say if I even considered it.
On the other hand, I may have already cooked my own goose just by
accepting the number - but truefully, I initially thought that 'my gal'
was giving me hers . . . until I saw that the name didn't match. 
Or is my gal saying by her action of relaying the note, that she's really not
that interested in me and is simply being cupid's messenger? Or is this all
a test to see if I go for the bait and if I do, she gets to say: AH HA! Gotcha!
I knew it . . . ALL men are pigs!!!

Sorry for the length, but like FBB . . . I want to get all facts presented so folks
can make an accurate assessment of the situation and advise accordingly.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

> .... is my gal saying by her action of relaying the note, that she's really not that interested in me and is simply being cupid's messenger?


Yes. And she has been very indiscreet in the way she's going about it. I think she's being a match-maker and that's why she didn't want you knowing personal information about her but she asked you all those personal questions about yourself to determine if you're suitable husband material for other women.

You do have a dilemma though because it feels to me like she's playing a head game with you and maybe with that younger woman too. 

Personally I think the way she went about giving you the young woman's phone number was pushy, immature and indiscreet and I would question whether or not the young woman even knows that her name and phone number was given to you. If the young woman had given the matchmaker permission to play matchmaker and give you her phone number, wouldn't it have made more sense for the matchmaker to offer you an explanation and tell you some things about the young woman to make her sound good to you and to determine if you might be interested? Just handing you a phone number and name and saying to you "Now you have a girlfriend" is absolutely NOT cool. It's really creepy. The way it stands now she's left you with a lot of questions in the air and possibly some embarrassment for you and the young woman.

What do you want to do? If you knew for sure that the older woman is not interested in you do you think you might be interested in getting to know the young woman if there's a chance she is already interested in you? 

Putting myself in your shoes - I think you need to phone the young woman to clarify a few things and make sure you don't leave her hanging. Identify yourself, tell her who gave you the phone number and how she gave it to you without an explanation and ask her if she gave the older woman permission to give you her phone number and tell you to call her. 

If she says yes she knew about it and gave permission then you will know that she's interested and it's up to you to take the bull by the horns and decide from there how you want to deal with it. 

If she says no she did not give the matchmaker permission then there's some potential embarrassment and problems for all 3 people - the matchmaker did something wrong by divulging personal information about somebody without their permission and who knows how many other men she may have given other women's phone numbers to unbeknownst to those women? - and it's still up to you to take the bull by the horns and decide what to do about it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

> I guess my question(s) are multi-faceted; what should I do about 'my girl' -
> if I'm really more into her, then I would be a fool to give the sweet, young
> thing a call . . . I wouldn't even know what to say if I even considered it.
> On the other hand, I may have already cooked my own goose just by
> ...


1. NOT ALL men are pigs. I refuse to believe that.

2. Straight up, no mincing words, no beating around the bush:

"Hey, I apologize for my behavior when you handed me that number....I was taken back, as it was not the senario I was expecting.

Honestly, I am really interested in you, and would like to spend some time together getting to know one another better, if you're interested."

THEN hand her YOUR number.

Don't try to find fancy words, just spit it out. Straight up.
That way there is NO ROOM for misintepretation.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds a little like a bait and switch. Better be careful or you may end up in deeper than you want. Also the woman you are interested in may be trying to see weather you are dating material or just out for a quick piece. 

IDK

good luck

Larry


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Tell "your girl" that you'd like HER phone number because you're interested in HER. If she won't tell you, you'll know for sure she's not interested.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

I think I would carefully go over everything that led me to be 100% wrong in my conclusions. The problem isn't girl 1 or girl 2. The problem is your perception is diametrically contradictory to fact. Fix yourself before you get your tail in a real sling.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Man up: Go back and tell her plainly- "It is you I'm interested in---I think you're smart and cute and would like to know you better. Would you be interested in going out to dinner?"


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

copperkid3 said:


> Some of you may already know that vocation from my having mentioned it in a couple of other posts
> in the past; it really isn't relevant to mention it here, other than it seemed that for the next couple of weeks, whenever I came to visit my folks and we happened to pass in the hallways, she'd say: "You were a +++?!!!
> REALLY?!!!"


What?!?! I am curious to know?!?! 

On the other part, I smell a trap. First off, that is NOT how professionals behave and shouldn't. Sounds like a pool of giggly girls with agendas and trust me, they can make salty sailors look like Mary Poppins. 

I'd be wary.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I'd avoid the whole lot of them, but then, I'm too old to play girl games.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

you need to talk to FBB he will know what to do. Sorry copper just couldn't resist. I would go with your heart it seems to me you could like her. give it a go there is a lot of good advise here. whatever you decide good luck.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'dadvise you to run like the wind from the whole scenerio! In the future, keep your interaction with this woman on a professional level. Her behavior is high schoolish IMHO.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Call the number and ask for clarification , you're confused as the girl giving you the number was in a hurry and you didn't get to ask any questions. Perhaps the 'bonde" is just into goats and wants to vist yours. 

No games, just ask for clarification. It would also be prudent to ask a question or two and no more about 'your girl" at that point as well, but keep it light, it would be rude to ask about her too much. 

Women love the match maker role. And there is no harm in that, as long as it works for you. In my opinion the one you are interested in is the Matriarch or mother hen of the bunch. Make the call, make a friend, take your goats by, have fun, its all good.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd go back and give her a piece pf paper with,,,, FBBs number,,,,,,,,


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Ardie/WI said:


> I'dadvise you to run like the wind from the whole scenerio! In the future, keep your interaction with this woman on a professional level. Her behavior is high schoolish IMHO.


That behavior among an office, salon, gym, store, Dr's office, and for that matter nearly anywhere of a group of women/men is unfortunately the norm nowadays. Plus, add the stress of working in that environment is tough for everyone, there has to be "time to let their hair down". 

Wanna see some seriously unprofessional behaviour, work at a hospital for a few months, you will see, and hear things that will make a sailor find religion. It doesn't happen where most see it, but i assure you it does happen. 

And i am not slamming women here, so don't go there please. Men do it too, just in a different way. We are in the mix with the women just as bad.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

L.A. said:


> I'd go back and give her a piece pf paper with,,,, FBBs number,,,,,,,,


Now THAT is funny!!! LOL


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Not good to ask my advice. I sure don't have the right answers.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

"That behavior among an office, salon, gym, store, Dr's office, and for that matter nearly anywhere of a group of women/men is unfortunately the norm nowadays. Plus, add the stress of working in that environment is tough for everyone, there has to be "time to let their hair down". 

Wanna see some seriously unprofessional behaviour, work at a hospital for a few months, you will see, and hear things that will make a sailor find religion. It doesn't happen where most see it, but i assure you it does happen. 

And i am not slamming women here, so don't go there please. Men do it too,"

Reminds me of a discussion with a minister some months ago. I said something about today's men being so likely to be unfaithful to their wives---He told me, no, it is about fifty-fifty now---the women stray too. 
Ox


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I would think it's always been 50/50. Who were all those men fooling around with?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

rkintn said:


> I would think it's always been 50/50. Who were all those men fooling around with?


Real horn dogs are into quantity, not quality.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Ardie/WI said:


> I'dadvise you to run like the wind from the whole scenerio! In the future, keep your interaction with this woman on a professional level. Her behavior is high schoolish IMHO.


totally this Copper^^^

good people dont' play games with peoples feelings. if the third blond is really interestd she will show true kindness and take time to make friends, a well as maintain professional "distance" which will show some good character.

I wish you well!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Haven't you learned that goats will get a guy in some sort of trouble every durn time?!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

FBB has a recorder that takes messages. I let it run even when im 5ft or less from the phone to see who it is. No sneakum ups on me lol


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

You've got a lot of info, true. But, maybe not enough of the right kind. There's no harm in discreetly explaining your confusion and surprise, as well as, your reasons for it. You don't know for sure if your lady is interested in you that way. And, you may never if you abandon honesty in favor of assumptions. I would deal with that part of it first. After all, that's the one you're interested in, right? 

Oy! That I should have your problems... I suppose one could say you run the risk of losing any chance with both of them. But, right now the situation needs simplifying before any qualitative relationship can be started.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

How intriguing !!!!!

If I were a fly on the wall, I'd advise you to call the lady that piqued your interest and tell her you were hoping that it was her number she had given..AND that you'd not wish to hurt the other gal's feelings by rejecting her..( because she seems nice, of course)..and ask her how the heck you can do what you WANT to do..ask her out.. ?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

wyld thang said:


> totally this Copper^^^
> 
> good people dont' play games with peoples feelings. if the third blond is really interestd she will show true kindness and take time to make friends, a well as maintain professional "distance" which will show some good character.
> 
> I wish you well!


+ + + + + + +
There is no third blonde . . . unless you count me!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Good Grief! Are these women 12 years old because they are acting like they are.

If you enjoy games play along but those types of games get old real real fast. 

Anything I hate more than people that aren't direct is heck I can't think of anything I hate more.

Next she will be playing he loves me he loves me not.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

O After reading alla this, Im so glad im trying to stay away from my delimon instead of trying to figger how to snuggle up to her as you are. Good luck, in however it goes


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

Baaaaaaaaaaa deal! RUN!!!!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

copperkid3 said:


> + + + + + + +
> There is no third blonde . . . unless you count me!


I can see how this could segue into a thread drift on dumb blonde jokes, LOL.

Seriously, I don't see why you should just run, first. You can always run. There's no way anyone can tell all the facts from the info above. And, as with most situations seen from the third person perspective, I'm sure that there are aspects of the exchange that you weren't able to communicate completely. The way I see it, there really is only one fact. Even _you_ don't know for sure.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Blonde? Does the joke involve white-out and a computer screen?


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

tough one,I woud not do anything and wait until your gal ask if you called the other blonde and then just say (she is not the one Im interested in ) then wait and see what hapends, as you know what ever happens you will still have to go there to visit your parents, good luck you are going to need it


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

I am waiting for shygal or willow to answer on this one.....lol

Girls?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I think many of us think to much....and we will stay stuck until we just go for it.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

RubyRed said:


> I am waiting for shygal or willow to answer on this one.....lol
> 
> Girls?


+ + + + + + +
But no thanks!:catfight::yuck::ashamed:


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

copperkid3 said:


> + + + + + + +
> But no thanks!:catfight::yuck::ashamed:


LOL!! Ah, c'mon....chicken???


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

itsb said:


> tough one,I woud not do anything and wait until your gal ask if you called the other blonde and then just say (she is not the one Im interested in ) then wait and see what hapends, as you know what ever happens you will still have to go there to visit your parents, good luck you are going to need it


+ + + + + + + + + +
and pretty much figured it was pretty much a no-win situation,

no matter how it was played. Usually when that happens,

I'll retreat inwardly and withdraw from the situation.

Unfortunately, this is the one place that such a thing

wouldn't be easy to do, as I do need to visit & check-up on the folks. 

So I've decided that the best "compromise" is to probably try & follow itsb's advice.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd tell her, privately, that really that one's just too young for you. And that you're looking for someone closer to your own age.... who adores Solstice...


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

This is hardly a FBB type scenario, except that there is a goat involved.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

HA. The auction got my goats a year ago lol


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

They can't get yer goat if they don't know where it's tied... 

~ST


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

foxfiredidit said:


> This is hardly a FBB type scenario, except that there is a goat involved.


Didn't you mean a couple of old goats?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

For crying out loud, just do what anyone of simmilar maturity would do. Get a red crayons and white a note that says, I like you, soy you like me? Circle yes or no.
Then fold it up and ask the kid next to you to pass it to her.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Paumon said:


> Didn't you mean a couple of old goats?


+ + + + + + 
there were three (3) young goats and (1) one old goat (me).


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

A bit of up-date in the on-going saga . . . 

Decided to give it some time & distance, so didn't go back to visit again until that Saturday.

Happens to be "my girl's" day off, so wouldn't have the problem of explaining anything if she

wanted to know if I'd called the 'other' girl yet. However, the 'other' girl was working and she

and two others came into my folks apartment later, to put my mom to bed. Her eyes briefly

held mine, but I saw no indication of questioning like 'why haven't you called' and I gave back

nothing that might indicate I'd even received her note. Truefully, there is no attraction on my part.

Yesterday, I happened by in the late afternoon and decided to do an informal background check

on 'my lady', by inquiring via her boss & his general manager. I have a very good relationship

with both of them, and knew that they would not only keep my confidence but give me good 

advice as well. The boss man basically gave his blessings but since he had to run, turned over 

the hard part to his #1 in charge. We talked for awhile and then a knock on the door and then 

guess who? Yup . . . the exact same person we'd been discussing! She passed on some 

information relating to another staff member and then left, wherein we continued our 'chat'.

She confirmed that the lady was single & as far as she was aware, not seeing anyone. 

Also that it was believed that she'd been married once & divorced and had one son around 30 or so.

That she had a gentle and kind soul and that she was a sucker for every stray animal in the county! 

Hopefully, I didn't get her in any trouble, by relaying the events with the goat doelings a week ago. 

The manager also gave me the head's up to steer clear of the 'other co-worker'. 

That she was already living with another 'boyfriend', but it was believed, that she was

presently looking for another meal ticket and even though she (the mgr) had hired her, 

it was NOT likely she would be around much longer (still under a 90 day probationary period),

which was due to her poor work ethic. Advice was dully noted, appreciated & acknowledged.

I should back-up slighty and mention that BEFORE this conversation, 'my girl' had 

found me on my way to go visit my folks and further inquired on my doeling "Solstice" -

wanting to know where I'd gotten her and then asking if I'd be willing to sell her!

Told her not likely, but that I'd think about it. I then visited with the folks, afterwhich

had the discussion with the boss & manager and then went back to watch some cable

shows with dad. My lady came by later, knocked on the door and indicated that she

wanted to see me about 'something' before I left for the night. Unfortunately, the show 

we were watching, didn't end until a half an hour PAST the time she gets off her shift.

I wouldn't wait around for me either, so will have to find out later, just what that

'something' was all about. I'm suspecting she wants to know if I made up my mind

as to whether I'd be willing to sell the doeling to her (or not). I'm STILL trying to

decide if I want to wade back into the deep end of the pool or not. 

Not sure if I even remember how to tread water.

And I'm way too young to drown!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AH SO much better you than me lol. Good luck.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thought it was about time for an update on what eventually came to pass regarding "my girl." Over the past few weeks, 
she would inquire as to when I'd be bringing Solstice back for a visit. I brushed it off, but started thinking that being the 
little girl magnets that they are, it might not be such a bad idea to bring her in on Feb. 14th. So this past Friday, I went 
in a half an hour early to when her shift starts and discovered that "my girl" had arrived just in front of me. Parking was 
at a premium and the only available spot was next to her car.....so I pulled up alongside. She looked up and spotted me 
and mouthed the words: "Did you bring Solstice?" When I nodded affirmatively, she bolted out of her car and was trying 
to open the passenger door before I could get unbuckled from my seat belt! I opened the door and she tried to get the 
unwilling doeling out of her carrying cage, but couldn't manage it. I then offered to help and handed her off. She cuddled 
her for a time and then suggested that she'd like to bring her in later when management went home.....after 5pm. I asked 
when her break was (6pm) and said we could retrieve her then. 
Six o'clock came quickly and we had a repeat of the earlier flooding of the employee lounge......unfortunately, we were never 
alone long enough for me to ask her if she'd like to go out for dinner later. That point came a short time later, when I caught 
her in the hallway between patients and reminded her of the 'note' she'd passed with the other girl's number on it. I tried to 
give it back to her at this point, explaining that I did not use it and that I didn't want it, but she refused to accept it and stated 
that she'd only done it at the bequest of the other girl and that I should at least give it a try. Told her it wasn't going to happen, 
that the only one that interested me, was the girl in front of me and I'd like to invite her to dinner to get to know her better. 
She appeared a bit startled, but excused herself to go meet someone down the hallway, but stated that she would talk to me later about it.
Three very long hours later, knowing that something wasn't right, I found myself outside her open office doorway. 
She sensed my presence and turned around and said the following words: "I've been seeing someone else for the past two weeks..". 
Said he was a lucky man and that if I'd been a bit more decisive *3 **weeks* *earlier*, things might have gone differently. I then departed 
and went home to cry in my cold cereal. I'd been informed by my 'spy' that she would be off-duty for the next two days, so figured there 
was a couple days to digest all that had happened and maybe she wouldn't remember my making a fool of myself. Forgot that the staff 
has been short-handed of late and have been pulled in to work extra shifts, etc. 

Fast forward to today. 

Upon arrival, I noticed her car in the lot and thought..... uh-oh..... and upon entering the facility, saw her pushing a resident across 
the foyer towards her room. She must have seen me from the window as I walked across the parking lot, because she turned as got 
to the hallway and mouthed the words: "I want to talk to you later." My folks were just then coming out of the dining room area and 
together we walked back to their apartment. Just as we got there, I noticed "not my gal" coming around the corner of the other hallway, 
but I quickly ducked inside and made myself busy storing items away that I'd brought for my dad. She came inside and waited until I 
turned around and said: "I need to talk to you out in the hallway." Nothing to do, but comply, so out we went and I closed the door. 
She then proceeded to 'explain' her reasoning as to everything that had transpired. Let this be a lesson to *ALL* guys!!! 

Heed this advice and learn more about that enigma called woman.

Turns out that my earlier gut feeling that the other woman's name/phone number, was a test.....was spot on. 
However some clarification is in order. It wasn't so much the handing off of the number (she assured me that 
the other gal was interested and she was only doing her a 'favor'), but it was *MY ACCEPTING* the number that 
clinched it for her. She never actually said it, but apparently she was interested in me up until this point in time. 
Because I took the number, in her mind, I wasn't interested in her and so she then accepted the other guy's invite to go out. 
Or at least that is what she stated. I told her, that the reason that I took the number, was that I thought it was HER NUMBER, 
and when I discovered it wasn't, didn't know what to do. Told her that the ONLY one who I had eyes for was the blonde sitting 
on the floor in the employee's lounge holding my goat! Also mentioned that I believed that most successful relationships are all 
about timing. Back when this had all happened, I still wasn't quite at the point in my life where I felt comfortable in pursuing a relationship......
apparently she was, but I didn't pass the "test". So she had moved on with her life. Now.....I'd given it the old college try and it looks like it was a bit too late. 
My dad says that until another man's ring is on her finger, all's fair.... and that I should continue to ask her out. To me, that borders on harassment. 
She has been forthright enough to tell me that she is 'off the marketplace' and I should respect that decision.

I wish there was some 'pointers' that I could add.....but all I can think of is 
beware of ANY woman bearing other woman's phone number.....it could be 
a trap that has no escape short of gnawing off one's own arm.

It's too bad that with all the dancing around and wondering, that now we are actually communicating but have little more to say to each other.

Another relationship dead in the water before putting the canoe together.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, there you go. Once again, proving the frog and the scorpion story applies to real life. Keep that whole thing in mind for the future, but I bet every man here could tell a very similar story, I know I could. AND, the women here probably have a similar story too. We should start a thread asking everybody to honestly describe their worst experience with the opposite sex without ever getting into an actual relationship. And be honest, like you have been. It has been educational to observe somebody else's adventure in this arena.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

And the moral of the story? The self-sorting games of Silly Women men can use by staying on the sideline. You don't need to know what's going on. It's so convoluted no rational brain can figure out the non-sequitor punch line in advance.

It was a test? They both failed. You won. Pick up your goat marbles and go home.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

So it was a test? Well I still say it sounds like she is about as mature as a 12 year old. Do men really have interest in women that would play such immature games?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Gotta agree with Laura and Starjj. Immature head games. I think you dodged a bullet with that one.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, just wow. SHE knew it wasn't her number, you didn't, and she's going to hang you for that? 

That's a cheap trick.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

It's all fun & games until someone gets left out of the loop! Don't play their silly gamess huh?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Also, the way she man-handled your baby goats so roughly without a by-your-leave should be a tip off to you that she's reckless and thoughtless. JMO.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets hope she didn't MAN handle the goats, thereby keeping a secret LOL.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

starjj said:


> So it was a test? Well I still say it sounds like she is about as mature as a 12 year old. Do men really have interest in women that would play such immature games?





Paumon said:


> Gotta agree with Laura and Starjj. Immature head games. I think you dodged a bullet with that one.





RideBarefoot said:


> Wow, just wow. SHE knew it wasn't her number, you didn't, and she's going to hang you for that?
> 
> That's a cheap trick.


*********
that she's decided to be exclusive with after only 2 weeks? :lookout: 

For that matter, is THAT the best story 
she could come up with in (3) hrs
to use as an excuse? :shrug:

The way I look at it now...... saved both the cost of a dinner and a VERY
LONG EVENING in trying to figure out what it was that interested me in the first place. 
The dinner could have been written off; the time would be lost forever. 
I'm WAY TOO OLD for playing head games that no mere mortal man, could ever possibly win. 

Figure that I'm coming out way ahead in this 'game'.:nono:


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Laura said:


> And the moral of the story? The self-sorting games of Silly Women men can use by staying on the sideline. You don't need to know what's going on. It's so convoluted no rational brain can figure out the non-sequitor punch line in advance.
> 
> It was a test? They both failed. You won. Pick up your goat marbles and go home.


****************
she was very quick to thank me profusely for bringing in Solstice.....
almost a whimsical look... like deep down inside, she probably realized
that she would likely never see her again. Funny thing was, a week ago, she had inquired as to where I resided "...so that she could come out to visit her sometime."

Sorry sis...... that's not going to happen. :icecream:


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Personally i don't think we have heard the last of this one.

Bet if she showed up at your house you wouldn't turn her away head games or not

Your interested enough to be playing along AND writing about it


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

starjj said:


> Personally i don't think we have heard the last of this one.
> 
> Bet if she showed up at your house you wouldn't turn her away head games or not
> 
> Your interested enough to be playing along AND writing about it


*********
She stopped being "interesting" when she trotted out that explanation with the failed test . . . 
got enough of that from the ex-wife; particularly at the end when she would tell me that she 
would consider saving the marriage and going to counseling if I "performed" certain task(s) 
within a designated time period. When I was getting close to finishing such, she would 
suddenly decide she wanted something else done "first"......eventually, it was becoming obvious 
that she didn't want me to finish the first task and I confronted her about it. She admitted that she 
had no intention of fulfilling her part of the bargain.....only wanted to see how high she could get me to jump. 
So you might understand my extreme reluctance to become immersed in such games and lies yet again. 
And if she showed up, it would mean that she was either stalking me (or Solstice) and accessed information
from her place of employment that she shouldn't and it would likely mean her job. Because I would report her and she still wouldn't get to see the goats!

Now addressing your 'concern' about whether "we haven't heard the last of this one", that depends on how you handle it. 
You could of course stop reading whatsoever comes across this thread or . . . you could ask me to stop typing such. 
Me? I could care less which avenue you decide to do. I simply asked for insight from BOTH sexes and once the thing 
came to a head as to "does she or doesn't she like me".....I wrote an update as to what the experience was and my 
decision on how to handle it. Nothing more or less.

I will however add, that she came into my folk's apartment late last night to give my mom her medication 
and on exiting her room, she inquired on Solstice and hinted that I should sell the goat to her. 
Told her that wasn't going to happen....EVER. She left and I don't anticipate much further interaction 
on her part in that respect. Or in any other respect for that matter.

If there IS..... I will of course post it here and you can then decide whether 
to respond by either reading it (and doing nothing) :hammer:
or typing up an appropriate response.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like she still wants to bait you into whatever game she's playing that uses a marked deck, all the cards are wild and you don't know the rules. Hey, she thinks you're a fun toy!

If I were you, and I'm not, I'd step up into it and tell her directly to her face you'd appreciate if she'd rise to a level of professionalism and leave you the heck alone.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

IF it were me I would hesitate to allow this wack job around my parents. Better to cut the cord totally IMO.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Well I 'promised' ya'll that if there were any further developments, 
you'd be the first to hear about it. A few weeks ago, she caught me
in the foyer of the assisted care facility where my folks stay and came
up and asked if I was mad at her. Told her no . . . disappointed? YES!,
but not mad. She didn't look as if she believed a word of it. So I tried
to be more emphatic about it, by stating: "If I tell someone that I'm not mad,
then I'm not mad!" She turned away and mumbled something which apparently
I didn't hear correctly because when I repeated what I thought she said (which didn't
make any sense to me), she then replied: "Never mind." So I have no idea what it was.
I just know that she didn't believe me about not being 'mad' at her for the game-playing.

Fast forward to this past evening. Came in just as dinner was being served in the dining room
and she was in the foyer with her medicine cart to dispense the various pills/meds to the folks
that needed them. She of course spotted me and inquired on how the kids were doing. . .
were they growing fast? Responded kind of non-commental, that yeah they were and then
changed the subject to look at the clock and state that I didn't realize it was so late in the day.
Then departed for my parents' apartment to wait for them to finish dinner while I watched some
cable tv. Hadn't been there 5 minutes, when I heard a gentle knock on the door and then it opened 
and she walked in and stood next to the chair I was sitting in and asked: "Are you still upset 
with me because I wouldn't go out with you?" There aren't many times when words fail me
and fortunately, this wasn't one of them . . . but for a couple seconds, I thought it might be. 
I told her: "What is it that you don't understand that when you ask if I'm still mad or upset 
with you and I state that I'm not . . .? I gave it my best shot a few weeks ago when I brought
the goat in and when you told me you were seeing someone else, I accepted that and moved on. 
Before I could go further, she cut me off by stating: "You didn't waste much time in asking another 
girl out after that!" I froze up . . . momentarily . . . trying to process what she'd just said and then remembered 
and realized simultaneously, that a couple days AFTER she'd turned me down, 
that another younger woman who also works there and has a real strong work ethic
and a real heart for helping the elderly, had appealed to me and I thought it might be nice to
ask her out to dinner sometime. So I'd tried and while she was flattered at the thought, she
stated that her old man who was waiting for her outside in the car with their kids, might not!
I was mortified, and apologized profusely claiming that I didn't know she was married . . . 
to which she replied: "We're not . . . don't believe in it, but we've been together all these years
and . . . ." She left the statement hanging there and said then said she had to go. After being
shot down twice in less than a week, figured that I'd lost my mojo and retreated inwardly to 
regroup and figure out whether the dating world was worth it or not.

Of course all of this flashed thru my mind in an instant, when (let's call her Carol) mentioned
that part about me asking someone else out. It instantly occurred to me that girls being girls . . .
someone had mentioned it and that information had gotten back to her. Funny how the mind
works in what appear to be awkward situations. . . even though there was no relationship, no
commitment of any sort or kind . . . there was a momentary thought of . . . Hey! Wait a minute-
why am I being put in a position of feeling guilty?!!! So I told her straight out . . ." I gave it my 
best shot with you and the goats and when that didn't work, I moved on. Don't have time to play 
games.and when you said . . . " She cut me off and asked incredulously: "You mean to tell me 
that you brought those goats in for ME?!!!" When I assured her that I had and added: 
"Why else would I do it?," she appeared both flustered and pleased all at the same time. 
She said she had to go, but hoped that we "could stlll be friends and quietly closed the door
behind her. While I was trying to process this statement, just 5 seconds later, the door reopened 
& she moved in close to my right ear and whispered: "Just to let you know, I stopped seeing 
that guy a couple week ago." And then she was gone . . . again.

What followed over the next 20-30 minutes until my folks returned from dinner, is that I haven't 
had such a whirlwind of rollcoaster emotions since my divorce. Of course it's probably just a 
game for her and I'm pretty sure that she is definitely interested in me (or my goat), but what she 
may not realize, is that I view relationships seriously. . . even when they don't seem to be going
anyplace. Maybe this is one woman's way of being coy and trying to see if I'd pursue her, but
I was taught that if a woman says no in any way, shape or form; to respect that decision and
move on. Unfortunately she used the EXACT SAME PHRASE that my ex used when we were 
still speaking prior to the divorce being finalized. Then she did everything in her power to see to it,
that we would never again remain friends! Poor choice of words on her part and perhaps
I'm really not quite ready, to jump back into the pool and learn to swim all over again.

Her final attempt to let me know subtuetly, that she is now available, is too little too late.

Wistfully I think to myself . . . too bad . . . we could have made some beautiful music together.


----------



## moxiegal62 (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow. That's alot of drama there. I had no idea grown adult people did all that juvenile behavior to try to get the attention of the opposite sex! :hammer:


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Key word are two are playing the game not just one. It takes two to keep the drama going. One of my other posts I said bet we had not heard the last of this. Seems like I was right. If the cord wanted to be cut it could be simply by saying I am not into all your games let's say Hello/Goodbye at our meetings and let it go at that.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

copperkid3 said:


> came
> up and asked if I was mad at her. Told her no . . . disappointed? YES!,
> but not mad. She didn't look as if she believed a word of it. So I tried
> to be more emphatic about it, by stating: "If I tell someone that I'm not mad,
> ...


You are dealing with a woman who has low self esteem.
Words of Affirmation are her sustenance. 
She has a low image of herself, for what ever reason.
It makes her feel good, and gives her something to talk to the girls about when someone 'pursues, or shows interest'.
Unfortunately some never graduate high school......:grin:

My line of thought is this:
Birds of a feather, flock together....and if it resembles an old relationship that was bad bad bad.........get the flock outta there!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Just my own 2 cents..

Often, people make a tremendous amount of assumptions about another person based upon miscues, off the cuff remarks , etc. Just because she used the common expression of "I hope that we can remain friends" doesn't make her the ex wife...anymore than saying, "a nice chianti " makes a person Hannibal Lector..

How do you know what this woman has been told about you?,,facts/statements which led her to believe things about you whch would have made her initially wary of dating you? 
You also were playing games..LOL..

Why not take a new tack? Invite her out for a clear the air coffee and see where it leads..?? Just sayin'


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Why would you attempt another selection from the same gaggle of gaming girls? I think you like the Drama.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Laura said:


> Sounds like she still wants to bait you into whatever game she's playing that uses a marked deck, all the cards are wild and you don't know the rules. Hey, she thinks you're a fun toy!
> 
> If I were you, and I'm not, I'd step up into it and tell her directly to her face you'd appreciate if she'd rise to a level of professionalism and leave you the heck alone.





starjj said:


> IF it were me I would hesitate to allow this wack job around my parents. Better to cut the cord totally IMO.





starjj said:


> Key word are two are playing the game not just one. It takes two to keep the drama going. One of my other posts I said bet we had not heard the last of this. Seems like I was right. If the cord wanted to be cut it could be simply by saying I am not into all your games let's say Hello/Goodbye at our meetings and let it go at that.





Laura said:


> Why would you attempt another selection from the same gaggle of gaming girls? I think you like the Drama.


+ + + + + + + +
I initially was seeking advice from BOTH sexes and how to handle what I perceived as a problem (which I did or attempted to do) but the 'advice' now appears to have spun downward, into the bashing that I suspected it would take. Apparently many of you already have certain preconceived ideas about men and didn't bother to read all of the facts presented here or that I would update with recent developments. Several of you overlooked the part where I tried telling her, that I was too old for playing games . . . the gal in question, blew past that one as well. The ex had a bad problem of ONLY hearing/perceiving, what she wanted to hear/perceive. Must be a fanatical female trait. Which of course is an error that I won't be making again. I'm a pretty straight shooter and generally try to avoid confrontations, so when the questions come up regarding why let the fruitcake around my folks or why try dating someone else from there . . . it shouldn't take a rocket scientist to figure it out. And trying to explain the obvious, becomes tedious. But I'll try. There's nothing she's done that warrants the severity of getting her fired and I really don't have the luxury of moving my folks from one assisted living place to another, simply because of a possible dating problem with an employee. (Believe me, the 'problem' is trying to keep them at a good place & keep them from leaving & going to another cheaper place with less care or even back home to die). Which brings us to the other part of the "complaint" - since it is where they are living, it stands to reason, that is where I need to visit them. Which means I run into the same faces on a daily basis over time and begin to recognize traits & characteristics that are of value and pleasing to me. My mistake was not doing more investigation into the second lady's current status, instead of assuming she was a divorcee. A bit of an embarassing moment (for me); nothing more or less and I've learned to move on. Here's wishing that ya'll have the wherewithall, to do so as well.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Please don't confuse my statements with those of others. I advocated resetting boundaries to the professional level with these silly women so you wouldn't get sucked into their ever-changing games.

You made different choices. You must like what you're getting, but eventually you will be need to take Starj's advice if you keep going.

Have you reviewed the entire thread to get the whole picture?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

copperkid3 said:


> + + + + + + + +
> I initially was seeking advice from BOTH sexes and how to handle what I perceived as a problem (which I did or attempted to do) but the 'advice' now appears to have spun downward, into the bashing that I suspected it would take. Apparently many of you already have certain preconceived ideas about men and didn't bother to read all of the facts presented here or that I would update with recent developments. Several of you overlooked the part where I tried telling her, that I was too old for playing games . . . the gal in question, blew past that one as well. The ex had a bad problem of ONLY hearing/perceiving, what she wanted to hear/perceive. Must be a fanatical female trait. Which of course is an error that I won't be making again. I'm a pretty straight shooter and generally try to avoid confrontations, so when the questions come up regarding why let the fruitcake around my folks or why try dating someone else from there . . . it shouldn't take a rocket scientist to figure it out. And trying to explain the obvious, becomes tedious. But I'll try. There's nothing she's done that warrants the severity of getting her fired and I really don't have the luxury of moving my folks from one assisted living place to another, simply because of a possible dating problem with an employee. (Believe me, the 'problem' is trying to keep them at a good place & keep them from leaving & going to another cheaper place with less care or even back home to die). Which brings us to the other part of the "complaint" - since it is where they are living, it stands to reason, that is where I need to visit them. Which means I run into the same faces on a daily basis over time and begin to recognize traits & characteristics that are of value and pleasing to me. My mistake was not doing more investigation into the second lady's current status, instead of assuming she was a divorcee. A bit of an embarassing moment (for me); nothing more or less and I've learned to move on. Here's wishing that ya'll have the wherewithall, to do so as well.



I read, I understood.
As you said, you gave it your best shot and........oh well, time to move on. :cowboy:
I could try to give you a thousand explanations as to what that first woman really thinks, really means, and is really trying to say.
But I won't.
I'll just give you the only piece of advice I ever got on women, that came from a source for which I had the utmost respect - My 90 year old granddad.
He outlived two wives and one of the smartest men I ever knew, so I asked him, "Granddaddy, did you ever figure out women?"
This, being after a particularly hard breakup in my younger years.
His answer?
:umno:
He just smiled and shook his head.

That's when I decided to never try again, just accept them the way they are. If a wise man lived over 90 years and couldn't do it, the rest of us ain't got a prayer, pal, lol.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Some of your remarks in this thread and in others show a large bit of bitterness towards women as in lumping them into catagories or groups as to their traits. A simple I am NOT interested in dating you and not encourging personal interaction with her would quickly end the drama. However you need to be aware that you are encouraing her in your own little way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Sometimes, when an entity, or even a situation, is very sick, it's OK to let it die.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I must be lucky. I have never run into the behavior you've described CK. When I've been interested in a woman, I've always asked them straight up to go out. I've done that with women I knew only in passing, literally on the street. It's either yes or no. Sometimes the no comes with some other verbiage like the, "That's the night I wash my hair." Or "My show is on TV that night." I figure the nos probably saved me some trouble over the years.

The few nurses I got to know over the years were subtly different than women in other professions. I've always figured that was due to hobnobbing with death. That's neither good or bad, just different. I expect them to be more straight up. 

If you like the woman, find out if there's something behind the hint. She knows you're available. Ask her out again. Don't get dopey about it. Just do it. And don't get your expectations up. Just remember what Samuel L. Jackson said in "The Long Kiss Goodnight." 

If it turns out better than that. :thumb:


----------



## moxiegal62 (Nov 28, 2013)

Copperkid- I read your original post, and all of the subsequent posts. I just feel bad for you that you have been the object in their target sight. You sound like a very decent guy who tries to do right.

The women in your post- on the other hand.
Any staff members of any health care facility should act professionally to all patients, family members, and other staff members etc....at ALL times. To do otherwise...not only reflects badly on them, but also speaks poorly of the facility they are employed with.
I have been in the very same health care positions. For 6 years. Any times, and all times, I was in uniform, and on the clock....I was (and did) act and present myself professionally to the residents and families and etc. That means, no flirting (with family members or patients), gossiping, acting immature and childish, constantly using the cellphone or taking excessive breaks.

If.....(big IF)...there ever was a hint of physical attraction, be it to a staff member or some family member, a health care professional should maintain that professional manner while on duty. 

Sorry you had to go through all of their drama.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

This ^ :thumb:

And I'm betting you didn't disregard strict health and safety regulations and risk losing your job by bringing farm animals into a senior's facility and let them pee all over the floor. Twice.

I'm still shaking my head in puzzlement over why nobody has reported that to the facility's administration and she hasn't lost her job yet.


----------



## moxiegal62 (Nov 28, 2013)

Paumon said:


> This ^ :thumb:
> 
> And I'm betting you didn't disregard strict health and safety regulations and risk losing your job by bringing farm animals into a senior's facility and let them pee all over the floor. Twice.
> 
> I'm still shaking my head in puzzlement over why nobody has reported that to the facility's administration and she hasn't lost her job yet.


I just didn't bring that part up. It was seriously up to the on-duty staff to either tell him that animals were not permitted inside the facility, or, have copper kid speak to the Administrator about possibly setting up a pre-arranged time and place in the parking lot if an animal was to be brought onto the premises. I am sure something could have been worked out on that issue.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I thought the animal was sterilized. Right, CK?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah, but it could still p


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Laura said:


> You made different choices. You must like what you're getting, but eventually you will be need to take Starj's advice if you keep going.
> 
> Have you reviewed the entire thread to get the whole picture?


+ + + + + + 
*because after reviewing the responses, I'd reached a decision that I'm comfortable with, 
but some things need to be 'clarified'. As I pointed out before, normally will avoid conflict at all costs, 
but (much as I hate to have to admit it) will likely be taking starj's advice. But NOT for many of the 
reasons that either of you have portrayed. And since I presented the entire picture of events as they occurred (and then read the feedback), it stands to reason, that I believe I have a pretty good grasp 
of the situation and what needs to be done.*



starjj said:


> Some of your remarks in this thread and in others show a large bit of bitterness towards women as in lumping them into catagories or groups as to their traits. A simple I am NOT interested in dating you and not encourging personal interaction with her would quickly end the drama. However you need to be aware that you are encouraing her in your own little way.


+ + + + 
*Bitterness towards women? No . . . don't think so. Towards one in particular?
Probably. Now if you were questioning whether there were trust issues with women;
you'd be spot on. Trust is of the utmost importance to me in regards to matters of the heart.
And this would be true in this case as well.. Her having to take 3 . . . 
no actually it was 4 hours to come up with 'the excuse' of she was being exclusive
with another guy after only 2 dates, told me all I wanted to know about her character
(or lack of it). The part where she claimed I failed "her test", by my taking the other
girl's phone number out of her hand BEFORE I knew it wasn't HERS, only put the
frosting on the cupcake. Those are games that I'm too old to play & that can't be won. 
And I don't play unless I'm fully aware of the rules ahead of time and there is
a chance to win. Don't see that possibility here. And since it takes two to play THIS
game, I'm at a loss in trying to figure out how you can make the statement, that I'm
"encouraging her in my own little way." I've done nothing but be polite, truthful & cordial 
in my interactions with her; both before & after she turned me down. She then pursued ME 
to my parent's apartment and continued the "game." It threw me off balance at the time, 
but as mentioned previously, I'll HAVE to be blunt & firm in the future, as there is now no
further interest in her on my part.*



moxiegal62 said:


> I just didn't bring that part up. It was seriously up to the on-duty staff to
> either tell him that animals were not permitted inside the facility, or, have copper kid speak to the Administrator about possibly setting up a pre-arranged time and place in the parking lot if an animal
> was to be brought onto the premises. I am sure something could have been worked out on that issue.


+ + + + + 
*She IS the on-duty head-of-staff on her shift and animals are permitted on the
grounds and within the facility, so when she scooped up two of my kids and asked if 
I was coming to the employee's lounge . . . it didn't seem like a 'bad idea.' 
When the kids started to rival Niagra Falls in gallons per minute . . .
THEN it became a 'bad idea' for me. 
Management (her boss) was made aware of the previous night's proceedings the
next day, but I was not made aware of whether such proceedings were out-of-line or not.
And when I brought back the nurse's favorite kid on Valentine's day and she then told me 
that we could bring the kid in AFTER management went home, I suspected that she
had probably been given a "talking to" and knew better, but again . . . the kid's
floodworks caught me off-guard (again) and I decided for my own conscience's sake, 
to check with management the following day (and used the pretense) of would it be
possible to bring some goats in sometime in the future, for the residents to interact with.
All of this was done without revealing that this was already the 2nd goat visit.
Management thought the idea had merit, but suggested that it would probably be
best accomplished in the spring or summer, when the animals & residents could
use the inner courtyard's grass area - no doubt to eat and fertilize at the same time!*



Darren said:


> I thought the animal was sterilized. Right, CK?


+ + + + + +
Wrong Darren . . . . only their horn buds 
were rendered sterile 
by the hot iron
applied to them. They have not (and will not) grow back now.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

CK My reference to you encouraing her in your own little way was made in reference as to you not putting a stop to it long ago. She obviously enjoys the game and as long as it is allowed will keep playing it.


----------

